# jacket suggestions?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

budget? I personally like this one. its good if u got the cash.
Men's AK 2L Jussi Anorak Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards[ak]


----------



## t_money31 (Nov 22, 2009)

just picked up the bonfire volt the other week.
yeah, pretty plain, but good price and a high quality jacket.
check out some of their other stuff.


----------



## t_money31 (Nov 22, 2009)

oooops....forgot to post the link.

Bonfire Snowboarding Apparel: Product Category


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Cant go wrong with 686 IMO. Love my Times Dakine :thumbsup:


----------

